# JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!



## selfbuilt (Apr 8, 2011)

*JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*

*Warning: This double review is more pic heavy than usual. :sweat:*

The Backup lights are a new series from JetBeam, designed with the classic two-stage head twist interface. I will be reviewing the BC10 (1xCR123A) and BA20 (2xAA) models here.

_For the sake of brevity, I will use mainly representative body pics from the BC10. _ More specific pics (including beamshots) will be included with the individual light runtime graphs and summary tables further down this review.







*Common Manufacturer Specifications:*

LED: Cree R5 LED with an output of 270 lumen.
Glass: Hardened Glass Lens with Anti Reflective Coating
Reflector: Machined Aluminum Reflector
Finish: HAIII Hard Anodized Mil-Spec Finish
Waterproof: IPX-8 Standards (2 Meters)
Accessories: Pocket Clip
*BC10 Specs:*

Modes: 2 Modes: High (270 Lumen), Low (30 Lumen) 
Run Time: High - 75 minutes, Low - 18 Hours
Battery Type: One CR123 3V 
Size: 23mm x 90mm
Weight: 47g (without battery)
MSRP ~$39
*BA20 Specs:*

Modes: 2 Modes: High (270 Lumen), Low (30 Lumen) 
Run Time: High - 105 minutes, Low - 35 Hours
Battery Type: Two AA Batteries 
Size: 23mm x 155mm
Weight: 71g (without battery)
MSRP ~$40










Packaging is fairly typical for these sorts of lights (i.e. simple cardboard box with molded plastic insert). Inside you will find the light, manual, warranty card, wrist lanyard, spare o-rings and spare switch boot cover.

All dimensions given with no batteries installed:

*BC10*: Weight: 46.6g, Length: 90.3mm, Width (bezel) 23.2mm
*BA20*: Weight: 70.2g, Length: 156.4mm, Width (bezel) 23.2mm

Scroll down to the individual light reviews for comparison pics to other lights.














The Backup series build is pretty much what you would expect for this sort of family of lights. The components are generally interchangeable among the family (i.e. common threading and diameters for the heads/tails). 

On the whole, they look the most like the Fenix LDx0/PDx0 series lights, but a bit bulkier. 

Black anodizing (type III = HA) is glossy black, and lettering is a subdued white against the black background (legible and clear, but not obtrusive). Knurling is not very aggressive, but there are some ridge detail items to help with grip. 

Tail threads are anodized at the rear end of the battery tube and the tailcap, allowing for lock-out. The lights can tailstand reliably on my two samples. 

Clicky switches are the more popular forward clicky type, and look a lot like those found on the recent NiteCore offerings (i.e. silver-plated springs). This later point isn’t that surprising, as Jetbeam and NiteCore are now both owned by the same company. Despite being able to tailstand, I found the switches reasonably easy to access, with a typical traverse and feel. :thumbsup:

All lights come with a removable forward-facing pocket clip. Note the clip is not reversible. Clip is fairy basic, but seems sturdy for this type of clip-on model.










The Backup family comes with the Cree emitter XP-G R5 emitter, with light OP reflector. Reflector is fairly deep, so would I would expect reasonably good throw for these lights, with smooth transition to spill. Emitters were all well centered on my samples. Scroll down to my individual reviews for beamshot comparisons to other lights of their respective classes.

*User Interface*

The UI will feel familiar to users of the classic Fenix LxT series lights – twist the head tight for Hi, loosen for Lo.

Turn on/off by the forward clicky switch (i.e. press for momentary, click for locked-on). 

And that’s it. :kiss: No strobe, SOS, etc.

*No PWM *

There was no sign of PWM by eye or instrument, leading me to conclude these lights are current-controlled. 

*Testing Method:* 

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*

All my runtime graph output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

-------------------

*Individual Light Runtime/Output Comparisons*

*BC10*









From left to right: CR123A, BC10, Thrunite Neutron 1C, 4Sevens Quark Q123, LiteFlux LF3XT, Zebralight SC50, Sunwayman M10R.

All lights are on Hi on RCR (AW Protected where available), about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 









































































_Note for the Hi mode run, I used an unprotected IMR cell due to the apparent high discharge rate. I would estimate that a regular Li-ion RCR would should off well before 20 mins have passed (i.e. definitely >3C discharge rate), which exceeds safe running specs for standard Li-ion. _






-------------------

*BA20*









From left to right: Duracell AA, BA20, Fenix LD10-R4, 4Sevens Quark AA-2, Sunwayman M20A, Eagletac P20A2-II.

All lights are on Hi on 2x Eneloop NiMH, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





















































































-------------------

*Summary of Output Levels*

A few observations:

Regulated output on Hi is extremely bright for an XP-G R5 light - closer to the level of the XM-L based Thrunite Neutron lights than most other XP-G R5 lights I've tested. oo:
Jetbeam’s ANSI FL-1 output and runtime estimates seem fairly accurate, for the official battery types supported. Peak throw/beam distance is slightly less on my samples, but not hugely so (i.e. only about 15-20% below spec).
The Lo modes of both lights start off at an elevated level (at least twice as bright initially) and then slowly decline to the fully regulated level.
The BC10 is direct-drive on 3.7V Li-ion RCR, with much higher initial output levels on both Hi and Lo. Discharge rate on Hi on RCR likely exceeds 3C, so I do not recommend you run the light this way (or use only IMR cells – with the caveat that they are unprotected).

---------------------

*Potential Issues*

Initial output on Lo is brighter than the final regulated steady-state level (i.e. typically at two to three times as bright initially). Although variable, drop off in output to the lower regulated level is relatively slow (i.e. not noticeable by eye). 

Output on 1x3.7V RCR Li-ion on the BC10 is much higher at both levels, and seems to be direct-drive until the regulated level is reached (shortly before the battery protection cut-offs). Discharge rate on Hi exceeds safe discharge rates for standard Li-ion, so I recommend you use only IMR cells if you intend to run it this way (with standard caveat to be careful not to over-discharge, as IMRs do not have protection circuits). But heat would also be a concern at this elevated Hi level.

Clips are not reversible, and are the less reliable clip-on on style (but seem firmer and stiffer than most of this type).

*Preliminary Observations*

I’ll get right to the point – the JetBeam Backup lights appear to live up to their impressive ANSI Fl-1 specs, and handle as you would expect for this type of light. 

I have a fondness for this kind of simple two-stage mechanism, controlled by head twist (i.e. the classic Fenix LxT series). The build of my two Backup samples are top notch, and the lights seem more sturdy than most. The slightly extra dimensional width also makes it easier to access the slightly recessed forward clicky switch, while still maintaining tailstanding. :thumbsup: Switch feel is good. Knurling is not very aggressive, but I found the lights to be a pleasure to handle and use.

I was a bit surprised initially that they seem able to live up to the rated ANSI FL-1 specs (which are impressive for XP-G R5 lights). As my runtimes show, output on Hi is remarkable for both samples – both for the actual output level, and the regulation/runtime. I don’t know how they’ve did it, but these are the brightest XP-G R5 lights I’ve ever seen to date. oo:

Output on Lo is interesting. Both lights start off at higher levels initially (i.e. closer to ~55 estimated lumens), and then slowly drop down to the regulated levels (which are actually closer to ~20 estimated lumens). Although variable on the two modes, the decline is nevertheless slow enough that will you not notice it by eye. As a result, the FL-1 estimates of 30 lumens are a bit on the low side, but not unreasonable (i.e. FL-1 states that output is measured at 3 mins into the run). The regulated ~20 lumen Lo level explains part of why they are able to maintain such extended runtimes. But even at these levels, the efficiency of the lights exceeds what I would expect from a XP-G R5. :twothumbs

The BC10 is direct-drive on 1x3.7V Li-ion, with much greater initial output at both levels (i.e. 470/210 estimated FL-1 lumens, versus of 255/36 on 1xCR123A oo. Given the high >3C discharge rate at the Hi level, I strongly recommend you don’t run the light this way on regular Li-ion RCR. You could run it on Hi on an IMR cell, but I also worry about heat build-up at these sorts of drive levels (and with the warning that IMR cells are not protected, so be careful not to run them down). 

Beam pattern is good, with a decent sized hotspot with good transition to spill. Throw and spillbeam width are fairly typical for this size light.

Like a number of other “family” series lights, I presume comparable circuits/heads are being used between the 1xCR123A, 1xAA and 2xAA models. 

To sum up, the Backup series lights are well-designed, easy-to-use, two-stage lights with a good, balanced beam pattern – but with much higher output on Hi than I’ve seen before for this emitter type. Runtimes are also excellent at both levels, especially on Lo. A nice series of lights at attractive prices, I am sure these will do well for JetBeam. 

_*UPDATE MAY 13, 2011*: I have just reviewed the JetBeam BC40 here - a new high-output, XM-L-based, 2x18650/4xCR123A member of the Backup family._

_*UPDATE JUNE 7, 2011*: A user has just reported a 12 min runtime on protected RCR on the BC10, indicating a 5C discharge rate. This is not safe for standard Li-ion chemistry, and should not be used. Only IMR cells can handle these sorts of discharge rates (but the lack of protection circuits means you have to be very careful not to run down the cells, or you will permanently damage them). Be safe._ :candle:

----

BC10 and BA20 provided by JetBeam for review.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Excellent review as always Selfbuilt. I continue to enjoy seeing our observations line up so well. I was unaware of the gradual drop in low level brightness (a testament to its unnoticeable nature). Yes, the little BC10 is quite the pocket powerhouse. My wife actually stole mine as soon as I was done with it.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Great review selfbuilt! Did you need to use a spacer with the AW RCR123 for it to make contact? I've heard some folks were having problems due to the reverse polarity protection ring on the + side of the light.


----------



## Bass (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Excellent review. These look like a great series of lights; better than I expected and at a keen price point.

Seems Sysmax are pitching the Jetbeam brand at the lower end (price wise) and making Nitecore the premium brand of the two.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



HIDblue said:


> Great review selfbuilt! Did you need to use a spacer with the AW RCR123 for it to make contact? I've heard some folks were having problems due to the reverse polarity protection ring on the + side of the light.


No problems with any of my AW protected RCR or AW IMR cells - all worked fine.

As an aside, I think these would be good lights to try 3V LiFeP04 cells in, due to the lower nominal voltage (but I don't have any to try).


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



selfbuilt said:


> No problems with any of my AW protected RCR or AW IMR cells - all worked fine.
> 
> As an aside, I think these would be good lights to try 3V LiFeP04 cells in, due to the lower nominal voltage (but I don't have any to try).



Thanks for the info selfbuilt.


----------



## justlux (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Jetbeam BC10 7,000 lux on a single AW RCR protected cell, that is very impressive. Please could you confirm that it is 7,000 lux and not just a typing mistake?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



justlux said:


> Jetbeam BC10 7,000 lux on a single AW RCR protected cell, that is very impressive. Please could you confirm that it is 7,000 lux and not just a typing mistake?


It is not a typo - and it shouldn't be surprising, as the output on RCR is more thn 40% higher than CR123A. Remember that lux is a non-linear scale, so you need to compare square-roots to make linear comparisons of relative throw (i.e. the beam distance column). 7000 lux translates into just under 40% more throw, as correctly illustrated by beam distance measures.

But again, I would counsel that heat and discharge rates are going to be issues at this drive level on 3.7V Li-ion.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Plans for a review of the BA10 & BC20?
I want to see how the better siblings perform.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



MichaelW said:


> Plans for a review of the BA10 & BC20?
> I want to see how the better siblings perform.


Sorry, no plans to. I am trying to limit the number of samples I test from any given series (e.g. same with the Klarus, etc). Hard to find the time with all the requests I get.


----------



## sirimaxi (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Excellent review Selfbuilt as usual!!! You know based on the PM we shared that I was waiting this review to pull the trigger and that's what I did yesterday after reading your review...I have a 3V LiFeP04 cell so I let you know what the results I get when I receive the light. Going to the details of the review...Can you clarify this: On the photo of the BC10 comparing to other lights you showed there the 4sevens Quark 123 but on the beamshots you put Mini 123...That's a typo? beamshot shown is from the Quark 123 or Quark Mini 123? This same thing happens on your Neutron 1C review. Another question: Do you know if this light has over-discharge protection to protect IMR batteries?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



sirimaxi said:


> Can you clarify this: On the photo of the BC10 comparing to other lights you showed there the 4sevens Quark 123 but on the beamshots you put Mini 123...That's a typo? beamshot shown is from the Quark 123 or Quark Mini 123? This same thing happens on your Neutron 1C review.


Yes, those are not typos. The various pics and analyses are designed to facilitate different types of comparisons. For the body height comparisons, I pick popular lights of the same class with similar builds, to allow you to judge the relative size comparisons (i.e. it may look like a Quark, but are the dimensions really the same?).

For the beampics, I choose lights that use the same emitter class and output bin (if possible). All my Quarks are the earlier XP-E R2 versions, which are quite different in beam profle from the current XP-G R5/S2 (but the body style hasn't changed, hence my use of them above). The Mini is used in the beampic and runtime comparisons instead, as my sample is an XP-G R5.

You also need to consider the practicality of how I do my reviews. I don't know which runtimes will be the most appropriate comparison until I do ALL the testing - but I don't wait until the very end of testing to start taking pics, as that would be more time consuming and inefficient.

Frankly, I get a little frustrated with some of the comments I receive on this issue (i.e. manufacturers complaining that their particular light wasn't chosen is some pic on some specific later review, etc.). I am sorely tempted to scrap doing those pics, given the hassle. But I figure it is a useful dimensional comparison for people.



> Another question: Do you know if this light has over-discharge protection to protect IMR batteries?


I can confirm that is does not. At the point where I stopped the IMR run (i.e. the run-away point pass the regulated level), by battery was ruined at <2V resting. I recommend you scrap any battery that gets depleted below ~2.5V or so, even temporarily. Although they may recover with time to >3V levels, I wouldn't trust these cells. This is the danger of using unprotected cells in regulated LED lights - by the time you notice significant dimming, the cell has been irrevocably damaged and needs to be discarded.


----------



## sirimaxi (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Selfbuilt, Thanks for the explanation...I just thought you were comparing body+beamshots between each brand...now it's clear for me...I love the body height comparison because it gives a very good approach between each model...don't worry about complains, no matter what good you are, someone will complain something...keep going in the direction you are!!!! Thanks!


----------



## dannstrait (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Ho-hum, just another fantastic review by Selfbuilt! After reading the review, I was reminded of this post by UnknownVT. Do you think there is significant risk running on Li-ion, especially if you happen to get a light with a low Vf?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



dannstrait said:


> Do you think there is significant risk running on Li-ion, especially if you happen to get a light with a low Vf?


Short answer, yes. That's why I don't generally recommend running Li-ion on lights that are direct-drive at high levels (i.e. boost-only, no buck). There is a risk of damaging the emitter over time (and potentially more quickly through thermal runaway).

But how practical are those risks versus how theoretical? There doesn't seem to be a lot of reporting of emitter failure on boost-only lights on Li-ion (but that doesn't mean it isn't happening, though). The battery and emitter experts here would be in a far better position to weigh in on the issue. I honestly don't know how great the risk is, but I have assume there is some degree of one.


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



selfbuilt said:


> Output on 1x3.7V RCR Li-ion on the BC10 is much higher at both levels, and seems to be direct-drive until the regulated level is reached (shortly before the battery protection cut-offs). Discharge rate on Hi may exceed safe discharge rates for standard Li-ion, so recommend you use IMR cells if you intend to run it this way. But heat would also be a concern at this elevated Hi level.


 
Many thanks for your excellent & detailed review as usual. :wave:
Do you mean that it's available to use a protected RCR123A Li-ion cell to BC10 or do you recommend to use IMR cell only?

Best regards,


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



candle lamp said:


> Do you mean that it's available to use a protected RCR123A Li-ion cell to BC10 or do you recommend to use IMR cell only?



I think that means use LiFePO4 (IFR) cells as your usable workable recharge solution.
ICR & IMR are being pushed towards funtime only. There seems to be a shift toward lower voltage; QMiniX, Xeno X03, this.

Although, what happened to the cells that knock down their output to an even 3 volts?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



candle lamp said:


> Do you mean that it's available to use a protected RCR123A Li-ion cell to BC10 or do you recommend to use IMR cell only?


I never actually "recommend" (full stop) use of non-protected cells, except in lights where there are built-in circuit low-voltage protection features. In this context, I "recommended" IMR _only if you intended to run 3.7V Li-ion on Hi_. I think this is a bad idea, given the heat produced, but I know a lot of people will be attracted to it for the insanely high output. Knowing that tendency here,  I wanted to counsel use of IMR cells only in that situation, as the discharge rate would be unsafe for regular Li-ion.

Frankly, I think 3V LiFePO4 would be a much better idea (but don't actually have any on hand to test at the moment). I fully expect the light will not be as bright on these cells (i.e. closer to 3V CR123A). Which brings us back full circle to people wanting the most output possible and 3.7V Li-ion, etc., etc.


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



MichaelW said:


> I think that means use LiFePO4 (IFR) cells as your usable workable recharge solution.
> ICR & IMR are being pushed towards funtime only. There seems to be a shift toward lower voltage; QMiniX, Xeno X03, this.
> 
> Although, what happened to the cells that knock down their output to an even 3 volts?





selfbuilt said:


> I never actually "recommend" (full stop) use of non-protected cells, except in lights where there are built-in circuit low-voltage protection features. In this context, I "recommended" IMR _only if you intended to run 3.7V Li-ion on Hi_. I think this is a bad idea, given the heat produced, but I know a lot of people will be attracted to it for the insanely high output. Knowing that tendency here,  I wanted to counsel use of IMR cells only in that situation, as the discharge rate would be unsafe for regular Li-ion.
> 
> Frankly, I think 3V LiFePO4 would be a much better idea (but don't actually have any on hand to test at the moment). I fully expect the light will not be as bright on these cells (i.e. closer to 3V CR123A). Which brings us back full circle to people wanting the most output possible and 3.7V Li-ion, etc., etc.


 
Thanks for your reply. MichaelW, Selfbuilt


----------



## cubegleamer (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks for the review. I just got the BC10 based on your info. It's a great light and my first cr123.


----------



## sirimaxi (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Hi! Today I received the BC10!!!! Very nice flashlight, good build and very powerful...what I noticed doing a beamshot about 3 meters from a white wall is that a black spot appeared in the middle of the hot spot..that's normal? That's not a bad issue but I'm just curious to know (That doesn't appear on a closer beamshot and also on real usage). One bad thing about this flashlight is that unfortunately my BC10 didn't get my AW 3V LiFePO4 or my AW protected RCR123A (16340) due to the plastic thing for Reverse polarity protection that don't allow positive side of the battery make contact to the positive side of the flashlight....Anyone knows a way to remove that plastic thing? Any other idea besides using a small magnet? Thanks!


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



sirimaxi said:


> what I noticed doing a beamshot about 3 meters from a white wall is that a black spot appeared in the middle of the hot spot..that's normal? That's not a bad issue but I'm just curious to know (That doesn't appear on a closer beamshot and also on real usage).


Yes, it is quite common to have some degree of a dark centre void on lights with XP-G emitters. This varies considerably, though, as it depends on precise focusing. Usually, lights with more heavily textured reflectors greatly reduce this effect.


----------



## swtws6 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Just received my BC10. Love it! Great build quality, and man is this thing bright for such a small light!! This is my first dive into a higher end brand, away from chinese ebay lights, and it puts all that crap to shame for sure. Wish I could afford every flashlight I own to be like this, but having multiple cheapies has its uipside to. I'll be keeping this one nearby as muvh as possible though.


----------



## McCoy (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

I was looking for a good backup light and had it narrowed down to this and the neutron, decisions decisions....


----------



## brightnorm (May 8, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

I got my BC10 a while ago and its strong points are confirmed by Selbuilt's (as usual) excellent review. Initially I liked the simple UI, but after a few days I began to miss having three or more levels available with a thumb press; the dual level BC10 is pretty much a two-hand light. I appreciate its solid build but I find it pretty big for a 1xcr123 light. The low level brightness is well-chosen and the wide and bright beam is excellent for general use. 

Even though I ended up not carrying the BC10 it is clearly a fine light (that my girlfriend is currently enjoying!).

Brightnorm


----------



## psuedo69 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks for the review. Great looking lights.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 10, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



brightnorm said:


> Initially I liked the simple UI, but after a few days I began to miss having three or more levels available with a thumb press; the dual level BC10 is pretty much a two-hand light. I appreciate its solid build but I find it pretty big for a 1xcr123 light. The low level brightness is well-chosen and the wide and bright beam is excellent for general use.


Thanks for the comments - I think that is a fair assessment. While some may like the simple, reliable two-stage UI (e.g. Mrs Selfbuilt), others will miss the wider range of levels available on a clicky press UI. And the light is a bit bulky for a 1xCR123A sized light.


----------



## Bass (May 10, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

I picked up a BC10 and can mirror what others have said and comments from Selfbuilts review; it is a nice light at a keen price point. I think Jetbeam are on to a winner with their BC series; I can see them shifting many units.

I really like their new clicky switch, it has a nice soft feel to it; softer than other JB / chinese lights I own. It feels 'similar' like McGizmos McClicky switch, about the highest praise I can give it. I have no idea how durable or reliable it will be, the construction looks a bit 'flimsy' to me but I may be being over critical. Lets see if they prove reliable long term.

Just to note, my BC10 _does not work with AW RCR123A's_. I have two batteries and neither work - the BC10 won't light up; nothing. Batteries are fine and work no problems in all other lights. 

Their is some kind of physical reverse polarity protection in the head, made of plastic; shown in Selfbuilts review (4th image from the top). Maybe this is stopping the RCR batteries making contact? I am unclear as to why they won't work :thinking:. Shame, as I was looking forward to seeing these glow on RCR's :devil:


----------



## selfbuilt (May 11, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



Bass said:


> Just to note, my BC10 _does not work with AW RCR123A's_. I have two batteries and neither work - the BC10 won't light up; nothing. Batteries are fine and work no problems in all other lights.
> Their is some kind of physical reverse polarity protection in the head, made of plastic; shown in Selfbuilts review (4th image from the top). Maybe this is stopping the RCR batteries making contact?


That seems a likely guess. I tried a couple of difference recent AW RCR (and AW IMR), and all light up fine on my sample. But tolerances may vary, so this is probably the source of your issue. You could always removed the reverse polarity ring, but it may be just as well to leave it as it is - I consider this light too heavily driven on Hi on regular RCR to be run safely.


----------



## HIDblue (May 12, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



Bass said:


> Just to note, my BC10 _does not work with AW RCR123A's_. I have two batteries and neither work - the BC10 won't light up; nothing. Batteries are fine and work no problems in all other lights.


 
I thought I had the same problem as well, but it appears that selfbuilt is right, which he typically is...the tolerances of that plastic reverse polarity ring varies. My BC10 finally worked on my 3rd try with an AW RCR123. I don't recall doing anything differently...maybe the positive terminal on the 3rd AW RCR123 was just a sliver higher than the other two, allowing it to make contact with the positive connection in the head of the BC10. 

I just ended up marking the AW RCR123 that actually does function in the BC10 so I know which one to use...not ideal if you ask me, but no worries...

And if you get your AW RCR123 to work in your BC10, you'll definitely notice the bump up in output.

I really like my Thrunite Neutron 1C based on the great beam pattern and output of the XM-L, but the BC10 has the definite advantages of a Forward clicky and can tail-stand reliably. Who knows...maybe Jetbeam will throw in an XM-L into the BC10 later on down the road.


----------



## Bass (May 12, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks HIDblue and Selfbuilt. This must be the case, the physical plastic reverse polarity ring must be the cause. Looking at my BC10 more closely, the black plastic disc for the reverse polarity protection is slightly off centre. The hole is not directly over the raised contact. I may cut a little away or sand it down. I'd like to use it on RCR 123's :naughty:

Primaries work fine, no issue, it's just my AW RCR123's. Here's a pic:


----------



## Lion of Zion (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks for the great review!! Was looking for a AA light, your review helped me make up my mind. Jetbeam Backup BA20!!!


----------



## infinite (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



selfbuilt said:


> No problems with any of my AW protected RCR or AW IMR cells - all worked fine.
> 
> As an aside, I think these would be good lights to try 3V LiFeP04 cells in, due to the lower nominal voltage (but I don't have any to try).


 
Hi all i'm using ultrafire rechargeable protected cell. By right i would need a spacer in order to make contact for my BC10. However I managed to remove the reverse polarity protection ring and i cant fix it back. The ultrafire cr123 cells work for now. But would there be any side effects? Pls advice guys, i'm worried. Thanks lots


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



infinite said:


> Hi all i'm using ultrafire rechargeable protected cell. By right i would need a spacer in order to make contact for my BC10. However I managed to remove the reverse polarity protection ring and i cant fix it back. The ultrafire cr123 cells work for now. But would there be any side effects? Pls advice guys, i'm worried. Thanks lots


You should be fine without the physical reverse polarity ring - the light should work normally. Just don't put in any cells backwards.


----------



## infinite (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



selfbuilt said:


> You should be fine without the physical reverse polarity ring - the light should work normally. Just don't put in any cells backwards.


 
Thanks for the help selfbuilt. I will take note of the polarity of the cells. I'm a little confuse between using rcr123, icr123 n imr123? is they any link that provide explanation regarding the differences between this cells.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



infinite said:


> Thanks for the help selfbuilt. I will take note of the polarity of the cells. I'm a little confuse between using rcr123, icr123 n imr123? is they any link that provide explanation regarding the differences between this cells.


 
RCR123 is a general notation for *r*echargeable CR 123 cell. ICR and IMR is two specific chemistries. The both have a maximum voltage of 4.2 volt. ICR cells has the highest capacity and need a protection circuit, IMR cells can deliver more current, but has less total energy and are always sold without protection circuit (This is the problem if the light discharges the cell fully).


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

i was impress with selfbuilt estimated max lightbox lumens on JB BA20.
gonna get 1 unit soon.
nice & solid review again by selfbuilt.
many thanks.


----------



## infinite (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

By the way, my run time on ultrafire RCR123 protected only last about 12 mins and the light starts flashing at the same brightness. Is the ultrafire battery faulty? Or is there a circuit protection from the BC10 itself?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



infinite said:


> By the way, my run time on ultrafire RCR123 protected only last about 12 mins and the light starts flashing at the same brightness. Is the ultrafire battery faulty? Or is there a circuit protection from the BC10 itself?


I am not surprised - the BC10 is driven too hard on 3.7V Li-ion to take regular protected RCRs. As I warn in my review, you should only use IMR cells in the BC10 (with standard caveat to be careful not to run them down, as they don't have protection circuits). I don't know what the flashing refers to, as mine didn't do that.

Simply put, IMO, the maximum safe discharge for a regular Li-ion is only 2C (i.e. 30 mins). It was clear to me from the output that this would drain a regular RCR too quickly, which is why I didn't test on standard protected RCRs. But I am not surprised at the result - although I note that 12 mins translates into 5C, which GREATLY exceeds what a standard Li-ion can handle. This will damage the cell. I have just updated the review with an additional warning now that someone has measured it.

As always, I recommend folks consult with the battery experts in the "Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included" sub-forum for more info.


----------



## Marc999 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Nice review. Since I'm new to the world of led's, I'll be sticking with the AA nimh variety. 
I'm sure it will be a pleasant surprise/upgrade to my little minimag 2AA led.

Selfbuilt: have you done a review of the ITP SA2; I'm hanging on the fence between these 2 lights. 
BA20: brighter, simpler operation.
ITP SA2: low/med/high [infinite mode] output, yet less lumens on high.

Marc


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



Marc999 said:


> Selfbuilt: have you done a review of the ITP SA2; I'm hanging on the fence between these 2 lights.
> BA20: brighter, simpler operation.
> ITP SA2: low/med/high [infinite mode] output, yet less lumens on high.


Yes, but my summary tables are a little different (wasn't using ANSI FL-1 then). The ITP SA2 review shows initial activation values for throw and output.


----------



## Marc999 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

I just ordered a couple lights from Shiningbeam. BA20 and ITP A3 EOS [both xp-g r5 varieties]. I didn't like the idea of paying a buck a battery for cr123's when I have plenty of eneloops at the ready. Perhaps some day i'll venture into the lithium flashlight world.


----------



## _Event_Horizon_ (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

I want to thank you "selfbuilt" for all your great reviews. I'm a new member but not new to the forums since I've just been a lurker with the limited amount of time I've had with work schedule. But your reviews have helped me on deciding which torches would be ideal for me with the time I've had to sneak onto here.
This review is no exception and the BC10 has been one of my best investment in a lower budget light. Keep up the great work. I'm sure there's plenty of members, and non-members, on here who appreciates it just as much but hasn't thanked you for your efforts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marc999 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



selfbuilt said:


> Yes, but my summary tables are a little different (wasn't using ANSI FL-1 then). The ITP SA2 review shows initial activation values for throw and output.


 
Hi Selfbuilt, I noticed you keep a fan running when testing runtimes of hi modes in these lights. For my BA20 would I possibly do damage if kept on high mode for over an hour?

Marc


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



_Event_Horizon_ said:


> I want to thank you "selfbuilt" for all your great reviews.


Appreciate the support and generous comments. I'm glad you've found the reviews helpful. I strive to provide objective test data to help people in their decision making. 



Marc999 said:


> Hi Selfbuilt, I noticed you keep a fan running when testing runtimes of hi modes in these lights. For my BA20 would I possibly do damage if kept on high mode for over an hour?


Should probably be alright - but if left unattended during that time, keep in mind it will be quite hot when you go to pick it up. I typically recommend you you don't run lights that long without some sort of cooling.

I use a cooling fan for a number of reasons (i.e. safety during testing, increased consistency in relation to variation in ambient room temperature, simulation of hand-holding, etc.). In fact, a fan cools better than hand-holding (where your own circulatory system provides a mechanism to wick away heat from the light). There's an argument to be made for doing runtimes without cooling. But my goal is really to provide as consistent a testing regimen as possible, and one that is feasible for me from a practical standpoint.


----------



## Marc999 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



selfbuilt said:


> Should probably be alright - but if left unattended during that time, keep in mind it will be quite hot when you go to pick it up. I typically recommend you you don't run lights that long without some sort of cooling.
> 
> I use a cooling fan for a number of reasons (i.e. safety during testing, increased consistency in relation to variation in ambient room temperature, simulation of hand-holding, etc.). In fact, a fan cools better than hand-holding (where your own circulatory system provides a mechanism to wick away heat from the light). There's an argument to be made for doing runtimes without cooling. But my goal is really to provide as consistent a testing regimen as possible, and one that is feasible for me from a practical standpoint.



Thanks for the feedback, your review convinced me to try out a BA20. I should be receiving one in a few days, unless they're playing with it at the U.S./Canada border. I just wanted to know if I attach it to my mountain bike and run it on high for extended periods if I would melt / fry the circuitry before the batteries run out. I'll just judge by feel.

Marc


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



Marc999 said:


> I just wanted to know if I attach it to my mountain bike and run it on high for extended periods if I would melt / fry the circuitry before the batteries run out. I'll just judge by feel.


Ah, that should be fine - the air flow while moving on the bike will do as well (or better) than hand-holding. I doubt you'd have any problems.


----------



## infinite (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



selfbuilt said:


> I am not surprised - the BC10 is driven too hard on 3.7V Li-ion to take regular protected RCRs. As I warn in my review, you should only use IMR cells in the BC10 (with standard caveat to be careful not to run them down, as they don't have protection circuits). I don't know what the flashing refers to, as mine didn't do that.
> 
> Simply put, IMO, the maximum safe discharge for a regular Li-ion is only 2C (i.e. 30 mins). It was clear to me from the output that this would drain a regular RCR too quickly, which is why I didn't test on standard protected RCRs. But I am not surprised at the result - although I note that 12 mins translates into 5C, which GREATLY exceeds what a standard Li-ion can handle. This will damage the cell. I have just updated the review with an additional warning now that someone has measured it.
> 
> As always, I recommend folks consult with the battery experts in the "Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included" sub-forum for more info.


 
Hi selfbuilt, many great thanks for your advice and reply. I don't really understand how you translate it into 5C? I did another test running the BC10 at low mode brightness with RCR123 and it managed to last 55mins on the stop watch. It felt pretty hot to touch, and I was wondering if it would cause any damage to the led chip? And lastly ICR battery do not have protected circuit so if I deplete it completely the voltage will drop to 0V. Why would most people recommend the battery to be thrown away? Is it because the battery cant hold any more charge well?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



infinite said:


> Hi selfbuilt, many great thanks for your advice and reply. I don't really understand how you translate it into 5C?


By using a very simple metric of working back from time. For a 750mAh battery (as many RCRs are rated), a 1C discharge rate would mean that the cell provides a current of 750mA for one hour (*under ideal conditions*). 2C discharge would mean the cell would deliver 1500mA over 30 minutes, and so on (i.e. 5C would be 3750mA for 12 mins). Of course, to actually determine C, you would normally use a power supply to discharge the cell at a set current.

There are a lot of caveats here. First off, rated capacity of cells is rarely accurate (e.g. AW protected 14500 consistent have 25-30% greater capacity that AW protected RCR in my testing- despite both being rated at 750mAh). Moreover, discharge rates are not linear over time (i.e., cells don't give up energy linearly). Also, in reality, internal resistance turns some of the energy into heat (and thus lowers the resulting capacity as you raise the discharge rate). 

Since I can directly measure none of this, I simply go by the simple rule-of-thumb based on runtime - if it takes less than 30 mins to discharge the cell, we likely talking >2C (which is my max comfort zone). Below 20 mins (i.e. >3C estimate), I am very uncomfortable.

There's a good explanation of C-rate at battery university.



> I did another test running the BC10 at low mode brightness with RCR123 and it managed to last 55mins on the stop watch. It felt pretty hot to touch, and I was wondering if it would cause any damage to the led chip? And lastly ICR battery do not have protected circuit so if I deplete it completely the voltage will drop to 0V. Why would most people recommend the battery to be thrown away? Is it because the battery cant hold any more charge well?


~1C discharge should be fine.

As for a fully drained Li-ion, it MUST be thrown away. For safety purposes, you should never run a cell down below ~2.7V for any sustained amount of time. You should not rely on protection circuits, as they typically trip at the low-mid 2V range (e.g. 2.4V). The reason for this is that under a heavy load, the voltage will drop rapidly once you reach ~3.2V or so, and will hit ~2.4V within seconds. But once the circuit trips and power is cut-off, voltage quickly recovers to >2.7V (i.e typically within a few secs). This likely won't be a problem occasionally (only spending a few secs below 2.7V), but repeated trips to the protection cut-off are not healthy in the long run. 

The real danger with protection circuits is in lights that drop to a low moon mode as the battery nears exhaustion. In these cases, you could be running many hours at <2.7V before you ever reach the cut-off feature at ~2.4V. If you let that happen, the cell may never recover back to >2.7V (or it could take hours). Either way, that cell should be tossed, as its storage capacity is permanently damaged.

All this to say, the true danger is in unprotected cells.  These were developed for high-power incadescent operation - where by time you noticed a drop in output, you werel still within a safety margin voltage for the cell. On modern circuit-controlled LED lights, output won't drop until you near that ~3.2V level - at which point it will drop to below 2V in a matter of seconds! The further it drops, the slower will be its recovery to minimum voltage levels (if at all).

The reason you have throw such cells away is not because they can't hold a charge well - it is because the cells become unstable and unpredictable during charging. A high-quality charger will hopefully recognize the low voltage, and refuse to charge. Most chargers (which frankly have charging rates too high for low-capacity RCRs anyway - but that's another matter) will blithely go ahead and hit with a lot of juice. You run the risk of a catastrophic failure during charging (i.e. a fire erupting in the charger!).

The relative risk of that may be low, but it's worth remembering the differing safety profiles of primary lithium cells and rechargeable Li-ion. For primary lithium, your greatest risk is under a current discharge (especially in multi-cell setups where differences in capacity could lead to reverse charging are potentially "venting with flame"). For Li-ions, your greatest risk is when under a current charge, especially if the battery has been damaged by a sustained <2.7V stay. 

This is why it's a good idea to invest in a DMM if you plan to use Li-ions. You should always check the resting voltage level of your cells before plunking them in a charger.

Many of the experts in the batteries subforum can explain all this better than I, so I suggest you check that forum out.


----------



## swan (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks selfbuilt, i like the way you do your tests and judge most lights based on your reviews.I bought the bc10 and am impressed with the output,build and simplicity.The light out put truly defies it size just using a normal cr123. One thing i noticed when the light started to run low was the slightest flicker [just noticeable] not flash as battery finally went flat.I usually grab my rrt2 but not this week, the bc10 has been first to hand.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



selfbuilt said:


> Sorry, no plans to. I am trying to limit the number of samples I test from any given series (e.g. same with the Klarus, etc). Hard to find the time with all the requests I get.


 
Does that mean you are going to test the Klarus new 'P' series: P1A, P2A, P1C


----------



## 1anrm (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks Selfbuilt for this review made me get a BA10 since I like my EDC in AA format. I added a ring in between the tail cap and the body of the light now I can carry this light bezel down. Yay!


----------



## siuba (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

really helpful test, i just bought bc10 i want to try 16340 battery, now i can give up :huh:


----------



## konstantinos (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Can I use this Ultrafire 3.6V 880mAh LC 16340 Protected CR123A Battery in the bc 10? Thanks


----------



## konstantinos (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Oups sorry, I didn’t know that i must not use e-shop links. I ordered the bc-10 today and i have 4 of this batteries. Anybody help


----------



## Quality (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Does anybody know if I could use an AA dummy cell and a 14500 in a Jetbeam ba20? I feel like it should work but I don't know and I can't find any information on it.


----------



## ROVER (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



Quality said:


> Does anybody know if I could use an AA dummy cell and a 14500 in a Jetbeam ba20? I feel like it should work but I don't know and I can't find any information on it.



If manufacturers make a circuit which will boost and buck, they usually are proud to advertise it as a feature. Given the other lights in the series, and Selfbuilt's warning about the dangerously high discharge rate using RCRs, it's quite possible they share a common boost circuit with a 1.5-3 volt input, which goes to direct drive when input voltage exceeds Vf.


----------



## eh123456 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

I have been using it in my BC 10 with no problem, but it gets quite hot quickly.



konstantinos said:


> Can I use this Ultrafire 3.6V 880mAh LC 16340 Protected CR123A Battery in the bc 10? Thanks


----------



## DM51 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

@ ryanc420: in your attempt to gain validation, you made these posts:



ryanc420 said:


> post number 1





ryanc420 said:


> post number 2





ryanc420 said:


> post number 3



They have not been approved. Posts need to demonstrate that you are not of robotic origin and have something positive to contribute.


----------



## deklan (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

I'm curious - has anyone tried using 14500 Li Ion batteries in a BA20? Will it cook the LED? Thanks


----------



## Kokopelli (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Most probably as it makes a huge difference and a complete technique change in drivers. 2.8-3V (2xAA) needs a booster to rise the supply voltage to 3.5V while 8.4V (2x14500) needs a buck driver to drop the voltage. And they usually don't exist in one package.


----------



## Kokopelli (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



deklan said:


> I'm curious - has anyone tried using 14500 Li Ion batteries in a BA20? Will it cook the LED? Thanks


Most probably as it makes a huge difference and a complete technique change in drivers. 2.8-3V (2xAA) needs a booster to rise the supply voltage to 3.5V while 8.4V (2x14500) needs a buck driver to drop the voltage. And they usually don't exist in one package.


----------



## Kokopelli (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



deklan said:


> I'm curious - has anyone tried using 14500 Li Ion batteries in a BA20? Will it cook the LED? Thanks



Most probably as it makes a huge difference and a complete technique change in drivers. 2.8-3V (2xAA) needs a booster to rise the supply voltage to 3.5V while 8.4V (2x14500) needs a buck driver to drop the voltage. And they usually don't exist in one package.


----------



## Kokopelli (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



deklan said:


> I'm curious - has anyone tried using 14500 Li Ion batteries in a BA20? Will it cook the LED? Thanks



Most probably as it makes a huge difference and a complete technique change in drivers. 2.8-3V (2xAA) needs a booster to rise the supply voltage to 3.5V while 8.4V (2x14500) needs a buck driver to drop the voltage. And they usually don't exist in one package.


----------



## Kokopelli (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



deklan said:


> I'm curious - has anyone tried using 14500 Li Ion batteries in a BA20? Will it cook the LED? Thanks



Most probably it will cook, as it makes a huge difference and a complete technique change in drivers. 2.8-3V (2xAA) needs a booster to rise the supply voltage to 3.5V while 8.4V (2x14500) needs a buck driver to drop the voltage. And they usually don't exist in one package.


----------



## lautamas (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



Kokopelli said:


> Most probably it will cook, as it makes a huge difference and a complete technique change in drivers. 2.8-3V (2xAA) needs a booster to rise the supply voltage to 3.5V while 8.4V (2x14500) needs a buck driver to drop the voltage. And they usually don't exist in one package.


you will definetely burn the driver using 2x14500 on BA20


----------



## deklan (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks, Kokopelli and lautamas!


----------



## Danielight (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

I just got the Jetbeam BC10, based on many favorable reviews. One question I have, and this is more of a "cosmetic" question, but has anybody had problems with the pocket clip scratching the barrel when twisting to change from low to high mode? My understanding is that you could remove the clip or reverse it to avoid any scratching problems. Anyone notice this issue?


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



Danielight said:


> One question I have, and this is more of a "cosmetic" question, but has anybody had problems with the pocket clip scratching the barrel when twisting to change from low to high mode? My understanding is that you could remove the clip or reverse it to avoid any scratching problems. Anyone notice this issue?


That can certainly be an issue on the the smaller 1xAA and 1xCR123A lights with a pocket clip. I remember the initial run of 4Sevens Quarks were particularly prone to this issue. But as you say, you can reverse the clip to avoid scratching the head annodizing. I got into the the habit of pulling the clip out slightly with my index finger, when mode changing on the Quarks.


----------



## Danielight (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks for your response, selfbuilt. I think I will probably just reverse the clip. Actually you would probably have to do that anyway if you wanted to mount it on the bill of a baseball cap like a headlamp. (I'm not really a baseball cap wearer, but you never know.) :laughing:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

For the BA20:

1) How many hours of flat, regulated output do you think we would see off a pair of Duracell, Energizer, etc. alkalines in the BA20 on low mode?

2) Is the low mode on the BA20 enough to navigate a trail in the woods, get around the house at night, and light up a room on ceiling bounce? Or, is it really only bright enough for night adapted eyes, searching in a pack, or using in pitch black conditions?

If it can do 20+ hours on a pair of alkalines (and with the low current draw, I suspect it can), then the only remaining question is whether the low is too low to be useful for general tasks.


----------



## Kokopelli (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

I think low mode is enough bright for most of the tasks. I haven't measured the regulation time yet, though.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Okay, cool. I would love to hear from others as well.


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> For the BA20:
> 
> 1) How many hours of flat, regulated output do you think we would see off a pair of Duracell, Energizer, etc. alkalines?
> 
> ...


You mean on low mode, right? Because alkalines only provide about 35 minutes before the precipice.
If you count the initial time before the output 'settles down' [see the first 2 hours of the Eneloop graph] as part of the flat regulated, I'd expect 30 hours before declining output, and maybe 40 hours overall.
A 15 on the ROLO graph is plenty bright. Enough to navigate a known trail, and get around your own house just fine.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Oops, forgot that key word in my initial post! I'll edit it in.

Yes, the concern here is low mode. My brother's Pelican 2440 light was dismembered, and though Pelican honored their warranty, the 2440 has been discontinued, and the replacement light's LED is focused through an optic, making it way too throwy. The battery life is horrible as well. The BA20 looks close to his ideal light:

-easily available cells
-broader beam profile than XR-E or XP-E with the BA20's XP-G
-orange peel reflector (assists the XP-G)


And his number one concern:

-very long battery life

His primary uses are walking around the house at night, going to the bathroom, searching through his backpack, and navigating a trail at night, although he doesn't share my love for night hikes—his would be more a "just in case" light in an outdoors situation. He does, however, enjoy camping, and would use it frequently when setting up camp at night. The cluster of five 5mm LEDs in his now battered Pelican 2440 excelled in that regard.

The other lights I have considered share one or more of the following: 

-too expensive (greater than the going rate of $40 for the BA20)
-too focused
-don't share the BA20's very long runtime
-involve operating a complicated or serialized UI

On the runtime front, my brother's number one request/requirement, nothing even comes close to touching the BA20.

If the consensus is that the BA20's low/general use beam is sufficient for household navigation and navigating a trail in the woods and setting up a tent, then its price and exceedingly efficient circuit will probably make this the light for him.

Mr. selfbuilt, any thoughts?


----------



## jondotcom (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



Danielight said:


> I just got the Jetbeam BC10, based on many favorable reviews. One question I have, and this is more of a "cosmetic" question, but has anybody had problems with the pocket clip scratching the barrel when twisting to change from low to high mode? My understanding is that you could remove the clip or reverse it to avoid any scratching problems. Anyone notice this issue?



I have the klarus P1C which seems to be a close relative to the BC10. I ditched the stock clip and went with a nitecore d11 clip. It allows for deeper pocket carry and seemed better suited to the light IMO. You can see it mounts through the lanyard whole with a backing plate the same way it would on the D11.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> If the consensus is that the BA20's low/general use beam is sufficient for household navigation and navigating a trail in the woods and setting up a tent, then its price and exceedingly efficient circuit will probably make this the light for him. Mr. selfbuilt, any thoughts?


The runtime on alkalines would likely be similar to the eneloop results posted (for Lo). But my runtimes are based on letting the light run continuously. If you were to stop and start a lot, for a couple of mins each time, itis possible it wouldn't last as long in total. This is due to the considerably brighter initial output (i.e. over 50 estimated lumens), which takes some time to drop down to the regulated ~20 lumens or so. I didn't test partially drained batteries though, so it's possible that it may jump right into the regulated level once some charge has been drained from the cells.

In any case, runtime will be good. And I personally consider 20-50 lumens more than enough to do most tasks at night. Even without dark adapted eyes, that is enough to see what is going on around you.


----------



## CDCJON551 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

so for the BC-10 can you use the ultrafire 3.6v cr123a? or should i just stick with the icr123a 3.0v to be safe.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



CDCJON551 said:


> so for the BC-10 can you use the ultrafire 3.6v cr123a? or should i just stick with the icr123a 3.0v to be safe.


Just to clarify, "3.6V" LI-ion batteries are the same as "3.7V" Li-ion - that is the reported nominal voltage, with fully-charged capacity at 4.2V regardless. They can be from a number of chemistries, but ICR and IMR are the most common. 

There are some brands of "3.0V" Li-ion cells (typically, I think most of these are either 3.4V or 3.6V fully charged), and are often LiFePO4 chemistry (although ICR is also possible).

These lower "3.0V" rechargeable cells should give output performance closer to regular primary 3V CR123A. Non-rechargeable CR123As are actually 3.0V nominal (3.2V brand new). So, typically, "3.0V" Li-ion (nominal) will be comparable or only slightly brighter than primary CR123A initially. They are a good idea if you want to maintain proper output modes of the primary CR123A cells, in cases like this where 3.6/3.7V nominal Li-ion produce higher unregulated output.

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## CDCJON551 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



selfbuilt said:


> Just to clarify, "3.6V" LI-ion batteries are the same as "3.7V" Li-ion - that is the reported nominal voltage, with fully-charged capacity at 4.2V regardless. They can be from a number of chemistries, but ICR and IMR are the most common.
> 
> There are some brands of "3.0V" Li-ion cells (typically, I think most of these are either 3.4V or 3.6V fully charged), and are often LiFePO4 chemistry (although ICR is also possible).
> 
> ...



Thanks, all these batteries to choose from are getting confusing. But I feel like the BC10 is very limited in choices far rechargeables. I have a set of ICR123a 3v 1200mah and recently just bought a Nextorch NTR123a for the light too but it seems like the stated 270lm doesnt throw or flood as bright as my Hugsby P2 with ultrafire cr123a 3.6v which is suppose to be only a 190lm light.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks for the reviews; I donated to your battery fund  

Best Regards,

sf


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

Thanks for the donation. It is appreciated. :wave:


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*

BC10 with 7k lux thats impressive for the price and size!
What is the MSRP for the light? Below $30?
Thanks


----------



## Up All Night (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



jh333233 said:


> BC10 with 7k lux thats impressive for the price and size!
> What is the MSRP for the light? Below $30?
> Thanks


More like $39! If you use a vendor that offers a CPF discount it will be less.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



jh333233 said:


> BC10 with 7k lux thats impressive for the price and size!
> What is the MSRP for the light? Below $30?
> Thanks


I think that 7000 is incorrect. 5000 is more like it, and then that is for the first 30 seconds.


----------



## weaver (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam Backup Series (XP-G R5) BC10 & BA20 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and mor*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> For the BA20:
> 2) Is the low mode on the BA20 enough to navigate a trail in the woods, get around the house at night, and light up a room on ceiling bounce? Or, is it really only bright enough for night adapted eyes, searching in a pack, or using in pitch black conditions .



I recently bought the BA10, which has a low mode of 12 lumens, and that was perfectly fine for navigating a 4-mile (largely known) mountain trail in darkness. On low, I could see the trail fine out to about 25 yards in the front, and I could see general features around in the forest out to about 50 yards. I'm very impressed with this light's output on high, plus the runtime on low. I also like the warm color temperature of the LED, which lends itself well to the outdoors.


----------

